# Tarpon fishing reports



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I found this forum a few years ago while searching for a Shallowport 21.5 for my guide service. I've been following it ever since. 

I look forward to updating on how our tarpon fishing in Southwest Flrorida is going this year. I believe that the large migratory tarpon that you guys fish for in September are some of the same fish that we get in April-June and that the panhandle of Florida gets in August and that Homasassa gets in July. It should be interesting see how the fish migrate around the gulf. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

It'll be great to get your reports.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

That is an interesting theory. I wonder if there are any tagging projects that monitor the Tarpon migration. I know a lot of folks in Texas would get behind something like that.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

LongTallTexan said:


> That is an interesting theory. I wonder if there are any tagging projects that monitor the Tarpon migration. I know a lot of folks in Texas would get behind something like that.


The Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament Series has been doing it for years with satellite tags. I had planned to fish this past year in Galveston but was sick. I plan to fish the 2010 Galveston event.


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I know of a few guys that tag their fish but I don't think that there are any satellite tags. 

A few guys have been collecting DNA samples for the tarpon data base. Once a large data base of DNA samples are collected in Florida maybe come collection can be taken in Texas and compare the results.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

A very good site on tagging data from Dr. Ault is found below. The longest route shown in the table towards the bottom is 1180 miles from a tarpon tagged in Veracruz that made it to the Mississippi River. Many of the Florida Keys tarpon seem to go up the east coast. I have heard the discussion of Florida tarpon migrating to Louisiana/Texas, and Central American tarpon doing the same where there is some mixing before the return migration. Seem to be relatively little known about this great fish compared to other fish.

http://site.tarpontomorrow.com/Research_Results.php


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Too late to edit, but very nice website Blackwater. And thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on the site.

I have caught plenty of tarpon on the East Coast of Florida from Palm Beach to Stuart. The best time for this area is mid June to mid July. I also know guides who target tarpon in Pamlico Sound, North Carolina. They catch them best in July-August. The same months that other major Bays like Charlotte Harbor, Tampa Bay, Mobil and Lake Borne hold resident adult tarpon.

More than likely, the fish in the other bays with exception of Tampa Bay and Charlotte Harbor have to migrate to areas with larger populations of fish to spawn.


----------

